# What's happening with INTRAWEST?



## ROCKJenkins (Jan 21, 2010)

It's all over the news in Seattle that Intrawest is going into default.  How will this effect Club Intrawest members?  

Rock Jenkins


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 21, 2010)

Intrawest has already defaulted on it's loans, having missed a significant  payment just before Christmas.* The lenders to Fortress Investment Group, it's parent company have started foreclosure proceedings and plan to auction off Intrawest assets, being several ski resorts in Canada and the US on Feb 19, right in the heart of the winter olympics at Whistler-Blackcomb.  It is a separate issue from Club Intrawest ownership.  But for anyone owning at an Intrawest ski resort, it will likely mean all cash flow from ski operations will go toward debt repayment with little invested back in hill maintenance and grooming.  

http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100120/100120_intrawest/20100120/?hub=CP24Home

http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2010/01/20/intrawest-whistler-olympics.html?ref=rss


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is being discussed  here 

So I'm closing this thread to keep the discussion together.


----------

